# Hope you're having fun in Germany



## 82riceballs

Hi all,

I have a Korean friend who is in Germany now and I wanted to send her a message: "hope you're having fun in Germany!!"

my question is, how you say that in Korean if you do see it at all.

독일에서 잘 놀길 ???


----------



## PIA Watss

"독일에서 즐겁게 지내길 (바래)"
"독일에서 즐거운 시간 보내길 (바래)"


If your friend stays in Germany for a while and come back to Korea
" 잘 놀고 와"


----------



## 82riceballs

Thank you! But do you say these to someone who's already in Germany? Or someone who's already there? Or can you say them to both?
"독일에서 즐겁게 지내길 (바래)"
"독일에서 즐거운 시간 보내길 (바래)"


----------



## zero1434

82riceballs said:


> Thank you! But do you say these to someone who's already in Germany? Or someone who's already there? Or can you say them to both?
> "독일에서 즐겁게 지내길 (바래)"
> "독일에서 즐거운 시간 보내길 (바래)"



yes. you can say them someone who's already in someplace.

and you can also say them someone who's planning to go someplace.
("독일에서 즐겁게 지내길 바래" "독일에서 즐거운 시간 보내길 바래" they are ok. but I'd say "독일에서 즐겁게 지내~""독일에서 즐거운 시간 보내~" )


----------



## PIA Watss

82riceballs said:


> Thank you! But do you say these to someone who's already in Germany? Or someone who's already there? Or can you say them to both?
> "독일에서 즐겁게 지내길 (바래)"
> "독일에서 즐거운 시간 보내길 (바래)"



Or 독일에서 즐거운 시간 보내고 있길 (바래)


----------

